# [SOLVED] Maximum RAM for Intel/Foxconn G31



## 3PointJ (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi guys.

I have an Acer Aspire L3600. 

I'm trying to find out the maximum RAM that the motherboard will take.

I can't seem t find much info on it online. One place says that it is an Intel G31 board, whilst on the board itself it has Foxconn labelling with a serial G31S01-8EKSH (seen heaps of Foxconn boards with a similar serial layout)

Some places have said its maximum is 2GB whilst the other is 4GB.

I have managed to find that the the CPU/Chipset is 64 bit compatible but nothing solid about the RAM.

It takes DDR2-667 20pin, and currently has 2 X 1GB sticks.

I'm hoping to achieve 4GB out of it.

Usually this info is easy to find, but not a great deal on this one. If it is a Foxconn, maybe its hard to find because its an OEM board or something. I checked on their site, in both current products and Discontinued and found nothing.

Hoping someone may be familiar with it on here.

Thanks in Advance,

Chris:wave:


----------



## jarod (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Maximum RAM for Intel/Foxconn G31*

U can use this to find out more

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Maximum RAM for Intel/Foxconn G31*

According to ACER the limit is 2GB

http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/desktop/0000/Acer/AspireL3600/AspireL3600sp2.shtml


----------



## 3PointJ (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Maximum RAM for Intel/Foxconn G31*

Cool, thanks for the quick response guys.

I'd just read a few different things that clashed saying I could and couldn't have more than 2GB.

I guess I should of checked outside of the Acer AUSTRALIA website lol. Feel like a bit of a goose. Checked everywhere else lol.

Again, I appreciate both of you from your help...


----------



## ahchek (Aug 5, 2010)

I also intended to upgrade the RAM of my Acer L3600 from 2GB to 4GB. Browsing the web and seems 2GB is the limits. But, checking on the hardware details, my L3600's chipset is Intel G33 (Bearlake-G) + ICH7DH. Further checking on the chipset, it seems can support up to 4GB or 8GB of RAM. I'm confused and would appreciate anyone can enlighten me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nd81 (Aug 22, 2010)

I have the same desktop - Acer Aspire L3600. I wanna to upgrade processor & ram.
Can somebody tell me which CPU is supported ? I know that the board is LGA755 with Intel G31 + ICH7-DH chipset. i think I can put in a core2duo..but which one ?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks like it can support the c2d
http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/desktop/0000/Acer/AspireL3600/AspireL3600sp2.shtml

But for which one I would call acer to find out. Next time please do not reopen a thread...Start your own it tends to get confusing, Thanks


----------

